# Hotteset Star Trek Babe



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Who is the hottest Star Trek babe?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Out of the ones on the list I have to say Lt Commander Jadzea Dax from DS9 but my all time fav was from the early years of TNG and is Lieutenant Tasha Yar


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Gotta be 7 of 9.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It was close between 7 of 9 and T'Pol for me


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

I was actually partial to Kes on Voyager before they dumped her in favor of 7 of 9.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... someone missed from almost every generation...

Nurse Chapel (TOS)
Tasha Yar (TNG)
Kes (Voyager)
Ezri Dax (DS9 final season)

Also, I noted that the selection for "7 of 9" was actually #7 in a list of 10 above 

I liked the character of Jadzia Dax... but I actually like the girl who played Ezri better (she has been most recently on USA's the Dead Zone).

I was partial to Hoshi from Enterprise, and Beverly Crusher from TNG though so I haven't voted yet.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

7 0f 9 no doubt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

7 of 9 was occasionally referred to as 36 of D.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Jeri! Jeri! Jeri!!!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Yeah... someone missed from almost every generation...
> 
> Nurse Chapel (TOS)
> Tasha Yar (TNG)
> ...


I did not want it to be too large as there were a number of babes to choose from... Sela(Tasha's Daughter), Lursa and B'Etor and now that I think about it I should have B'Elanna Torres instaed of Janeway although Kate Mulgrew aint a bad looking lady, Seska, K'Ehleyr. .... you get the idea


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> I was actually partial to Kes on Voyager before they dumped her in favor of 7 of 9.


Kes' life span was 9 years so the writers had to do something to move her character on before she got old. She did appear later on as an old woman bent on revenge


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

my choice


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Love how those writers think things through. Takes two of Kes' species to produce one offspring and they can never have another.

Not exactly math majors there...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Definitely 7 of 9. Hottest bootie in Star Trek history.

I must admit though, Yeoman Rand is cute in a 60's sort of way.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I think there is something about human males and green women (Vulcan or Orion)


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> I think there is something about human males and green women (Vulcan or Orion)


When were Vulcans green?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulcan_(Star_Trek)#Biology
Biology

Physical and mental attributes
Most caucasianoid Vulcan characters typically appear with a subtle greenish hue to their skin, much as human Caucasians have subtle reddish hue to their skin.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Crewman Cutler


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

7 of 9 kills all even with the implants(they added to the flair)


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

BTW, what is "hotteset"?

I voted for Jadz*i*a Dax.


----------

